# is it a bargain?



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

If money is an issue, you should at least check out the Albright stuff. They have there GP Series for around 80 bucks and there Topwater priced at 50. 

Here is a link http://www.albrighttackle.com/fly-rods.htm


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I destroy tackle way too often to spend big bucks
on high end equipment. I fish for fun, so inexpensive
quality tackle is the smart way for me. My freshwater casts
are less than 40 feet, saltwater usually less than 60 feet.
Heck, the first 10 feet of the cast distance is the rod.
I'm not gonna set any records, and in most cases with
the barb crimped down, it's an "extended" release.
I've got one 10 wt quality rod n reel, so I figure a 6wt
for the fresh side, an 8 wt for the typical reds and trout I see.
Just looking for comments on the rods shown as to price and quality.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd get the Sci Anglers. Its cheep(Inexpensive) and will probably work just fine. Like you said, most of your casts are 60' or less. 
You need 30' of line to load the rod + 9' of rod + 9' of leader=48'
That only leaves 12' to make your distance. 
Besides, Walmart will take anything back ;D


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

I avoid Walmart at all costs. 
Would recommend you look further; maybe support your local fly fishing store. They would much appreciate the business, and might be of assistance in your future.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Brett:

I do a lot of fly fishing up north and use expensive gear.

Was with a buddy last year and he bought a Temple Forks fly rod, very reasonable price.

I tried it and it was as good as my high end loomis rod.

Ray


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations guys,
roamed from website to website looking at the possibilities.
I can now answer my own question.
Yes, these are bargains. You gotta remember, I destroy tackle.
Not the manufacturers fault I break things. 
Hundred dollar plus flyrod combo's ain't gonna happen.
Not where I fish. Prices on some of those rods and reels would
buy a boat load of cheap combos. Even with the breakage guarantees,
shipping and handling would eat my wallet. Rod, reel, backing, flyline
all for less than 80 bucks is a bargain. I can still wave it around,
get a fly in front of a fish and do so without worrying about how
much the equipment is going to cost to replace when I break it.

( I used to fish in the offshore zebco 202 contests, cheap is fun and a challenge )


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Brett, I really think you should give Gander Mountain in St. Auggie a call. Ask if they still have all their sale fishing stuff 50% off the sale price. Last time I looked they did, but that was a few weeks ago.

So, just to give you an idea of the deals, I found a $159.95 5wt St. Croix rod, marked down to $79.97. With the 50% off the sale price, I brought it home for under $40. They had clearance lines and reels available too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks HaMm3r,
I'll be at work up there tommorrow.
I'll stop by at lunch and see what they have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I have that rod in 8wt, casts great! I found the rod on sale a Wal-Mart for 13.00 and I'm real happy with it. As far as a reel goes, check out the Hobbs Creek reels at Bass Pro, they are only 40.00, and will get the job done. Where it will get frustrating will be trying to buy a decent line, as they ain't cheap. I used the S/A Headstart lines and the Rio Mainstream lines are good too, they are are around 35-45 bucks.
BTW, that rod casts as good as my Scotts do for me!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's cheep


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bass pro has some kits of rod, reel, and line for about 80 bucks. And they had one for $50.


----------

